# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  AirPods in the house

## JEK

My Apple Store had a decent supply so I got two sets. One to gift.

Works as advertised - self discovery and pairing is automatic. Two taps for Siri and then basic command of volume and skipping tracks.

----------


## JEK

No line for me I arrived 20 minutes after the store opened and no line.

Screen Shot 2016-12-19 at 12.21.51 PM.jpg

----------


## Bart -my real name-

How many have you lost so far?

----------


## JEK

I know right where the are

IMG_4801.jpg

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Does the phone actually find them when they are lost?   (like the find my iphone feature)?

Or are you just being a wisenheimer?

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK

> Does the phone actually find them when they are lost?   (like the find my iphone feature)?
> 
> Or are you just being a wisenheimer?



*How to Not Lose Your AirPods*

*Keep track of Apples cool wireless earbuds with a few creative tricks*







By JOANNA STERN

Updated Dec. 22, 2016 7:12 a.m. ET55 COMMENTS


WSJ's Joanna Stern offers some creative tips on how to keep track of Apple's cool but easily lost wireless earbuds.


Youre going to totally love Apple Inc.s AirPodsthat is, if you dont lose them before you even get them. 

After wearing the tiny wireless earbuds for the last three months, I can confirm that fears of misplacing them have not been exaggerated. Mine have gone through the washing machine (they still work great!), Ive left one behind at my colleagues desk, and, yes, had to dig one up in the couch cushions. Luckily, I recovered each of them because they would have cost $69 a piece to replace! 

Its more than just a tiny miracle that Im still holding on to them. Thanks to a few creativeand totally wackytricks I know where the little buggers are at all times.
*Tip 1: AirPod Straps*

Wait, a what? Yes, an elastic cord that connects the two little earpieces, just like regular Bluetooth headphones. Sure, it defeats the completely wireless purpose of these, but it also can be helpful in situations, like running or traveling, where you take one out and dont have a free hand or another place to put it.



I tested two of the strapswell, as much as one can test pieces of rubber. I preferred the $10 Spigen AirPod Strap to the $13 AirEars Strap for its longer cord and more secure holders.
*Tip 2: Lost-Item Trackers*

Why didnt Apple include a Find My AirPods feature that would allow you to see where your AirPods are on a map? Or an alarm that can sound when you cant find them? The good news? You can create your own version of these missing features.
Affix a Bluetooth tracker, like the $25 Tile Mate, to the dental-floss-looking case with Velcro. Dont attach it to the actual AirPod, unless you plan to make AirPod earrings a thing. In fact, this tip only works if you remember to place your AirPods back in the case after use.
Download the Tile app and pair it with your iPhone. The Tile doesnt have GPS, but it will map where your AirPods were last in proximity to your phone. And when you hit the Find button in the app, the Tile device will sound its alarm.
I didnt experience any Bluetooth interference issues with the AirPods and the Tile, but the Velcro should ensure theres a gap between the two pieces.
*Tip 3: Common Sense*

All those rules Mom told you about not losing your lunchbox? They apply here. Every time you take them out, put them back in the case. Always put them in the same placethe same dish or pocket in a bag. Always look around to make sure you dont leave them behind.
And one of the best ways to find a single AirPod that may have fallen some place? Turn the AirPod volume all the way up from your iPhone, then blare this alarm sound. If its anywhere near you, youll hear it. Mom would be proud.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I know this wasn't an article from Apple, but the WSJ has given out some of the most apple-like advice ever.  Tie them together?!!?  Put them back in the case so you only have worry about finding the case?!!?!?   Tip #3 can be paraphrased as "don't lose them"  Those tips were right up there with the Apple "solutions" to the short battery life problem.......turn down the brightness so you can't see the screen, turn off apps so you can't use the functionality, and turn off the power so you can't use the device.  But great battery life though!

----------


## JEK

Don't shoot the messenger

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Didn't intend to.  Just commentary into the void

----------


## JEK

s/n

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> s/n



You want the serial number of my iPhone?!?!   Look for the PM.

----------


## JEK

s/n ratio

----------

